# everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars...



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'd like to get a list of some people since I am getting ready to start this project, I have ordered my components (all except for the screen and I'm still debating what to do about that one).
I'm sure I'm going to run into some problems along the way (especially since I'm not a whizz at this stuff...)
This is what I have so far:
VIA EPIA EPIA-M10000, VIA CLE266/VT8235, VIA C3 1GHZ CPU, 1PCI, 1DDR DIMM, 10/100 LAN, AUDIO, VIDEO, TV OUT, USB2.0, UDMA 133, 1394, MINI-ITX, RETAIL BOX (http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?item=34666) (http://www.mini-itx.com/reviews/nehemiah/) 
PIONEER DVD-120S 16X DVD 40X CD ROM, EIDE, ATAPI SLOT LOADING, OEM (http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?item=36048) 
MAXTOR 4A160J0 160GB EIDE UDMA 133, 5400 RPM, OEM (http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?item=34493) 
CORSAIR:VS512MB266, 512MB, PC2100, DDR266, CAS2.5 184-PIN DDR, 266MHZ, 64MX64 (http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?item=14958) 
SHUTTLE PS-X150W, 150W POWER SUPPLY UNIT FOR SV25 BARE BONES MADE BY CHANNEL WELL TECHNOLOGY MODEL CWT-150FATX (Blue Label) (http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?item=17645) 
GRANDTEC FLX-500U The mini-VIK USB KEYBOARD 85 KEYS, RETAIL BOX (http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?item=36631) 
IOGEAR GME321R PHASER HANDHELD RF WIRELESS MOUSE W/ LASER POINTER 30FT RANGE RETAIL BOX (http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?item=36717) 
Also have a 120 GB USB hard drive that will be going with this project as well... 
Would liek to get some feedback from some folks on their systems and if you have a touch screen in your car how do you like it? Is it worth it?


----------



## marley1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Red GTi VR6)*

only thing you mite wanna consider is the DC powersupplies, that way you dont have to run it threw an inverter. the mp3car site has some good stuff, only real thing to watch out for is the power side, their is a circuit to make the puter shut off with the car and stuff like that instead of doing hard shutdowns by just pulling hte plug.
for the dvd drive, i would have tried to find a usb one, then you can mount it in the dash somehow and have the computer in the trunk, makes it easier to put sounds in.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (marley1)*

This is what you want-> http://www.dashpc.com/


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Eric D)*

I have looked into that site quite a bit, has some good stuff in it but...I need ALL the resources I can get - so post em if you got em....might give me some good ideas....I'm going to be sure and take a ton of pics and document the entire process for mine too!


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Red GTi VR6)*

I have the hardware.. I just need a realllllly small case to squeeze it in... og with good ventilation also!


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

I was thinking of doing a custom fiberglass enclosure....would this be possible? Or would some of the components not work with that?


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

Fiberglass will work fine. Aluminum would probably be better, with some perforations for ventilation. One thing you have to take into account with your desktop hard drive, is vibration. I'm using a 20 GB laptop hard drive, which is somewhat shock protected, and mounted it in a lattice of bungee cords so it will 'float.' The Mobo I also mounted on some homemade silicon isolators. RAM doesn't like vibration either! I still don't have my blasted display (VGA motorized in-dash touchscreen) but it should arrive in the course of this month. Then comes the good part: the install!


----------



## TO_DubR (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (marley1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marley1* »_only thing you mite wanna consider is the DC powersupplies, that way you dont have to run it threw an inverter. 

I agree with the DC power supply and since you are have a VIA EPIA EPIA-M10000 board there are plenty of DC power supplies available. Plus the whole point of getting a VIA EPIA EPIA-M10000 is for the low power consumption and low heat, once you add one of those DC-AC PSU you're still going to need an inverter to convert back to DC. More heat generated and more power used and more money for the extra parts.
I'd definitely go with a laptop hard drive also. They are better for vibration and are better for extreme temperatures. Start a regular hard drive up while it's still cold during the winter enough times and it will die on you very quickly. That's one of the reasons that I'm trying to keep the PC out of the trunk and in the cabin.
Ultimately I'm going to get one of these:


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (cheebs)*

talking about this one?
http://www.digitalww.com/VGA_GA700YY_indash.htm 
I am interested in something like that but I don't want it motorized and I don't like the way the shroud looks on that thing for my use, if I could just get the raw screen and the touch then I'd be happy but I'm having one heck of a time locating one...was thinking about just buying this one http://www.dscustoms.com/products/ds700yyv.htm and taking it apart and flushing it in the dash.As for the fiberglass, of couse there will be venting - I am thinking about using this fan: the SF4 http://www.stingerelectronics....s.asp since I can get it at cost. Was thinking about just a normal fan but didn't see the point for the same amount of money (or real close to the same amount).
As for the cold: I live in Texas real close to Houston, I think that's all I need to say about that one...lol
I wanted a lap top hard drive but they don't make them big enough for what I need and a 60GB is EXTREMELY expensive...I got the 5400 RPM one thinking that less spin would create less heat and less problems, am I wrong in that thought?
As for shock protection, that will be considered when mounting, believe me, it has to be, everything has to be over secure and protected when you compete in the stuff I compete in.
As for the inverter I can get those at cost too - 300-350W for about $25. I would be able to use the extra plugs that come with it for numerous items. It will probably be molded into the location where the ash tray/cig lighter are right now.


_Modified by Red GTi VR6 at 1:55 PM 7-7-2003_


----------



## vwR1337 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

what the hell is the point of having a pc in your car...


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (vwR1337)*

my we're awful narrowminded aren't we?
1.) instead of having to carry around a bunch of cds (I have over 400) I can just have it in one little hard drive
2.) for dvd use (but you probably woudlnt' understand that either)
3.) GPS navigation (but, alas, you wouldn't get that one either...)
4.) Engine management for those cars who demand it due to modifications
5.) for those of us who are in the show circuit and compete in car stereo, well, you probably wouldn't understand that either
6.) for displaying my work and the work of those around me to all those who see my car
7.) to represent the shop
8.) numerous other things, your imagination (or lack thereof) is the limit
I am willing to bet that you are one of those people who sees a car as strictly transportation and nothing else. If so, I suggest you try to open your mind a little bit and see that some of us demand more from our vehicles. Just as some people can't see the correlation between professional racing and the advances in the cars we drive today. (if you can see that then you should be able to see the reasoning behind putting a computer in your car).
Take a look around you, I am willing to bet that in a few years car computers, like the ones a few of us are building, are going to be as common as cd players in cars.
Open your mind up a little bit, you'll be amazed at what you will learn.


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

Jayzuz yes a 60GB laptop hd will break the bank!







Whatchoo gonna put in there?
I definitely don't compete but for all the other reasons you stated, is why I'm building a carputer. Plus, you forgot one important factor: it just looks cool







LOL
'Nuff said about the cold (or lack thereof): my brother lives in Houston and went to A&M and I went to Tech in Lubbock.... Texas heat is just so insane in the summer


----------



## Newspimp (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: (vwR1337)*

I dunno...
perhaps
In-car VAG-COM
MP3s by the thousands
GPS navigation
Video file playing
Direct location for video capture (for all those me vs X videos)
Wardriving
Ability to work on files from the road (thanks to voice recognition software)
A unified interface for DVD, MP3, GPS, Radio, etc... systems
You could even get remote relays and control things such as nitrous bottle openers and the like if you know what you're doing


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (cheebs)*

heh - yeah - I'm at A&M right now - it's flippin hot and humid this summer - more so than I remember it ever being!!
As of right now I have ~80GB of mp3s, I plan on using some of the space for ripped movies as well (and some more mp3s...) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

Hey Jan as money doesn't really seem to be a problem with you, I suggest you try the Opus DC-DC PSU specifically made for the VIA EPIA series. It's very compact (I just got mine) and has some cool startup features geared exclusively towards a car install. You could always use the inverter as an "auxiliary" power source for other shtuff...
OH and about the display... I'm in the same boat as you, waiting for the guys at dscustoms to come up with the in-dash VGA touchscreen. I really don't feel like cutting up my dash hehe










_Modified by cheebs at 9:21 PM 7-8-2003_


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (cheebs)*

Where is this power supply avaliable at?
I've already purchased (and just received via UPS today) a 150w power supply for the mini-itx board...~$35 and the inverter will cost about $25.
Money is an issue, I'm trying to do this as cheap as possible but, at the same time, not skimp. I am a firm believer that doing something right the first time will prevent future costs which usually end up costing more in the long run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

http://www.opussolutions.com/
it's pricey but solid, plus the added features I wrote about earlier. 
I like the way you think, will serve you well in the cruel world.
Oh and here's a list of the stuff I have gathered up so far:
VIA EPIA M9000 933 mhz
256 MB Corsair 266 DDR RAM
Toshiba 20 GB laptop hard drive
Lite-on slim 8x dvd
laptop to IDE adapters for HD and dvd
Deluo USB GPS
USB multi-card reader
USB wi-fi 
IVOS voice recognition software
G-net car PC interface
VAG-com with OBDI connector



_Modified by cheebs at 12:45 AM 7-9-2003_


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (cheebs)*

how much is "expensive"? I can't seem to find a price on there...


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (vwR1337)*

Pure fun,
Reasonably priced in car navigation, plus DVD capability. In car WEBCAM!


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

Oh sorry about that. It was $190 shipped. Oh yeah I'd forgotten the backup cam!


----------



## fierrpawz (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Red GTi VR6)*

PC computer project so far ----
Dell CSx laptop, old spare. $0
PIII 500 128MB RAM 10GB HD
used docking station, ebay $15
DC power converter, ebay $25
Earthmate GPS USB +SW maps $120
WinAMP $0
USB hub to mount in center console $0
Wireless NIC, spare $0
Long serial cable for vag-com $0
Still need LCD VGA touchscreen, trying to find cheap. I like the Xenarc 7", but it puts me out of budget. Also a Lattitude DVD player drive, but one will show up on ebay when I am ready.
One of my requirements was use existing parts when possible.
The laptop will allow me to swap the PC in and out of the car, loading it into the dock on my desk to update it, add new MP3s etc. Also the laptop is already shock resistant, and built for travel.
I would like to go wireless on the key/mouse, but that will be $$ and I would break my existing equipment rule.
With only a 10 GB HD, I will have to bring the laptop in to load MP3 playlists.
All of this will run from a Cold Fusion web interface.
Phase II will be to convert it all to LINUX. 

This will be trunk mounted, out of sight, with out losing trunk space.
The two current projects -- web interface and the custom wheel well box.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (fierrpawz)*

I want to do GPS but I have one concern - from what I understand the TRUE GPS units for cars are tied into the speed sensors and have giros in them, which helps to actually keep pace with the car. If you just buy a GPS antenna then how do you account for all of that? I'm thinking it would be rather jumpy/choppy.
Anyone have any input on that?


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Red GTi VR6)*

Well I traveled all over Europe with a Compact Flash GPS mounted in my Toshiba e740 PDA and it was maybe at the _most_ 30 feet behind actual position. Most of the time it was dead-on accurate. When it got a little lagged was when we went into smaller cities with narrow streets and poor reception. Still, didn't get lost once! Only bum steer we got was an out-of date map in Strasbourg, France that showed an open street that had been converted to pedestrian-only.
So, I don't think you'll have any problems there. Me, on the other hand... having to make the maps myself LOL as no one makes cheap geocoded street maps for Guatemala!
Oh and the Deluo GPS is mad cheap too.


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (cheebs)*

carputer GPS antennas work off 12 satellies in the sky and the program tracks where you are beyond that. So yes its not 100% accurate but for free can you do better?
Im personally using Copilot 2003 + a rand mcnally gps receiver.. only 1 it took more then 1 second to lock otherwise its worked well.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Red GTi VR6)*

well, i have the pc up and running right now (infact that's what I am on at the moment...)



_Modified by Red GTi VR6 at 10:50 AM 7-11-2003_


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

In the car???


----------



## fierrpawz (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Red GTi VR6)*

Earthmate GPS USB and Street atlas 2003 --
I find that the HW/SW accurately tracks speed, however lags a bit in estimating speed changes. Example --
Traveling on freeway 60 mph -- Indicates exit in 30 seconds .5 miles away.
Take the exit at 20 mph, SW recalculates next turn at 60 mph, because you were still doing 60 when it started the calculation, letting you know to turn right at the light in .10 miles away in 6 seconds. 
At the light, while waiting for it to change, it calculates the next turn, 5 minutes away, .2 miles away. HUH? That is at best 15 seconds down the road. Once you learn to listen to the miles, not time estimate, you will not miss as many turns.
Some times the map, and the GPS do not agree where you are, having you driving the route of the road, just 100 ft into the bushes along side the road. My gf/copilot has a joke " Look out for that tree!" when it gets off map like that.


----------



## MkFOURce (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Eric D)*

YOU SHOULD'VE BOUGHT A NEXTBox, http://www.nexttech.biz 
_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_This is what you want-> http://www.dashpc.com/


----------



## rawlmark (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (MkFOURce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkFOURce* »_YOU SHOULD'VE BOUGHT A NEXTBox, http://www.nexttech.biz 

Totally not impressed with their website. NO INFO!!







Not to mention they use Image files for the information they do have, which IE will resize if you have it set to do so. Then you can't read it








Do you have any info on this system? System Specifications would be nice. Maybe some pics of the unit? How about an install pic? Do you have one of these?


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

Ok, so let me box eveything up and mail it back and return it...

not to mention that that web page sucks big fat donkey balls...only one link works and then you can't read it to save your life!!

i don't understand you people sometimes...it's obvious that i've already boght the system and have it all running...and am EXTREMELY happy with it...why in gods name would i return it for something lesser?? i put this system together because i wasn't happy with anything else out thee, besides the set up in that car looks hideous...come on....wood grain?!?!?! that was cool like 10 years ago...MAYBE!!!
none of those systems suit my taste..and besides it just like buying a dell when you have someone else put it all together you have to pay for the labor that they put into that...why would i do that when i can just do it myself??
what you just did my friend is honnestly one of my biggest pet peves...people who run around telling someone that they should have bought something lelse when they have already spent the money and are obviously quite happy with it....
and nope - it's no in the car yet - i figured it would be easier to get everything configured on it first while it was easy to use to do all of that stuff...
now if could only get media engine to work correctly and not cause a problem like it as been doing....


_Modified by Red GTi VR6 at 9:10 AM 7-12-2003_


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

so here's some pics of the stuff:
Ahh....TOYS!!!








Up at the shop getting a friend to help me get everything up and running - we ran into a few issues where we had to rig up some stuff...
















At home on my desk...








Our start button (acutally the valet switch off of a viper alarm since it needs a pulsed input to start....
















They thought of EVERYTHING to save space on this puppy...even when it came to the battery..








The back plate - I got a 4 port usb hub to add to one of those for when it's in the car....so as of now I will have 7 ports...


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

Cool that you got it all running! I haven't even bothered because the display thing looks real green still so I'm shelving the project for a couple months til all the vendors get their VGA thing sorted out.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (cheebs)*

screen should be here tomorrow - but I won't be able to start working on the install till after this weekend (Texas Heat Wave) and the fact that my car is in the shop getting the a/c fixed and my light weight flywheel put in...


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

hmm Red GTI vr6, you didnt do your research did you?
EPIA board http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but 5.25" dvd, 3.5" hd http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
also I am planning to do an rj45 female... rj45 male lan line to the front of my car for the reset, power, hdd led, power led.
edit: http://www.mp3car.com this will answer any questions that you have.


_Modified by samc at 6:55 PM 7-14-2003_


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (samc)*

no - I did do my research - I'm guessing you haven't read the entire thread...
I went with a full size hd because I require more room than any laptop hd could give me (I currently have 80 GB of MP3s and am currently collecting more - I also plan on ripping some dvds to hd so that I don't have to worry with dvds ALL the time)...not to mention they are helaciously expensive when you even get remotely close to the size i need.
and on the dvd playre - I looked into a slimline but being in the car I can see plenty of reason for not wanting a tray load and the only slim line slot load I could find was $200 +, if you know of somewhere that's a heck of a lot cheaper then so be it, I looked a lot of places to no avail...
on the contrary - I did do my research - this has been something I have been wanting to do for 2 years, it's just now that I have had some cash to spend on it.
also....what you may be planning on is most likely different than my install, as I have stated earlier in the thread, I have yet to see an install of a car pc that actually looked clean, I am putting some things in the glove box and makign fiberglass enclosures for a few things, none of this box with wires coming out everywhere crap...
not to mention that mp3car.com doesn't even remotely resemble (product wise for sure) what I am doing, their screens suck, heck they're generic that should be enpugh to tell you right there...they don't carry anything other than just MP3 players, I'm doing way more than that...
I do appreciate people pointing things out to me, but those of you who continue to come in this thread on your high horses thinking that you have the end all be all of solutions need to think that maybe it's just an idea and someone else already has it worked out....










_Modified by Red GTi VR6 at 6:23 PM 7-14-2003_


----------



## Alikkin (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Hey,
Due to my recent unemployment, I decided it might be a fun project to put a computer in my car, but I'm still doing research so I've got a few newbie questions...
Do you have the Monsoon system? If so how are you getting the audio signal to the headunit? I've seen some AUX input adapters (http://www.installer.com/acc/vwaux.html), but they're for a different model than what I've got, is that how you're doing it?
Do you have a website and/or are you going to put up full instructions on how you got everything work?
Either I missed it, or you didn't say (most likely the former) but how/where have you decided to mount the computer, and do you have a case for it?
How much money has it cost so far, and how much do you estimate you have left to spend?


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Alikkin)*

About the monsoon system - as my sig suggests there is NOTHING left of the factory system in my car, but due to the fact that the factory amplifier has no turn on lead (it turns on when it sees wattage) you will have to use the audoi output of the computer to go into some head unit (with internal power) with an auxillary input (to accept the signal from the computer). What I am doing is going dirrectly from the on board (possibly a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 if the sound quality isn't up to my standards) sound to the amps (with a line driver along the way).
Yeah, once I get everything done I plan on posting pics and instructions, but it might take a while as I am a full time student and I work about 30 hours a week AND my car is in Austin right now getting some stuff fixed.
Yeah, as I have talked about earlier I have a few thoughts running through my head right now. I am looking into using some electrochromic film on some lexan (but I have to call the company back to give them some information and to get some pricing) If that fails for whatever reason (most likely the price) then I will be making a custom fiberglass enclosure. Right now the plan is to put the brains of the computer behind the arm rest on that hump infront of the back seat (yes, the board IS that small







) and remove the ash tray and run all the wiring down through the center console area. This allows for ample cooling (can run the a/c on it if need be durring the summer and block off the heat to those rear foot vents durring the winter) and it puts it out of the way but not so far that I will have problems running IDE cable more than 6 feet. The screen that I ordered comes with a shroud which will promptly be removed so that I will have just a raw touch screen. The screen will go in the place of the double din unit, recessed ever so slightly. The goal is to make it so that you have to know what you are looking at when the screen is off to know what it is. The slim-line dvd drive will be going in the glove box in a custom mold. We will be removing the face plate off of it and cutting a piece of plexi to go over it. The slot will be routered off so that a leather type material will be stretched over it and all you will see is a slot and a button for eject, heck we might even just use black plexi and not worry about molding anything. 
Cost:
for everything that was listed on the first post: ~$600 with shipping (but remember that I have gone over-kill on this stuff, you can get away with MUCH less, especially if you don't require as much storage space as I do, and if you don't need the memory that I have)
The 7" VGA Touch screen was ~450 shipped - also with this, if you don't have to have touch that will cut costs and if you don't need vga that will cut costs down to about 200 for a GOOD screen. Again, it's all in what you demand from your set-up.
the power inverter (400w) cost me $22 (got it at cost) and fans, etc. should be in the ball park of about another $100.
So all total, buying all new parts I'm looking at about ~1100 - ~1200 but I'm sure you could cut that in half is you do some searching and don't go quite as indepth as I am. You have to also realize that I compete and that car stereo is a passion for me so I tend to go over kill....
I hope this helps you out, contrary to the posts of someone earlier, I have done my research, I don't know a lot about computers nor am I an expert on electronics, but I have known where I could go to get expert advice, which will help you out A LOT!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Well stated.. let's see the finished results.. than we can make suggestions..


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

not saying I don't want suggestions, I'm saying that telling me flat out that I did the wrong this isn't a suggestion, especially when you don't ask why I did what I did...
anywyas...I got the screen in today
















now I just have to wait to get my car back, should be this weekend!


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Red GTi VR6)*

you know what good luck with that. 
Just remember some heat, shock issues. 
heres my tip, if your gonna run a remote for your carputer, try using an rj45 female and regular cat-5 cable.


_Modified by samc at 1:12 PM 7-15-2003_


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (samc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samc* »_
your thread is "everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars"
so what were you expecting? OOH AHhH?
the reason for the slimmer notebook HD is that it can withstand 120 gs of force (typically) so even on my bumpy ass NYC roads the drive holds up very well. I'm not saying a 3.5" drive wont do as well but Ive heard plenty of people having their HD crash. I mean what you paid $150 for that drive, isnt that alot to replace down the line?
Also the 5.25" drive. Yes there is an apple slim slot load dvd drive that alot of people buy. And no its no where near $200+ (MUCH MUCH less). The reason alot of people dont use regular desktop size peripherals is because they draw too much current. Sure in your home your 400w power supply will work just fine. But try running that in the car. 
The screen, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll give you that. Personally I would have gotten that one as well if theft and price was not an option.
And with heat issues you should be fine. 


ok - first of all...I am not expecting oohs and aahs, I am expecting reasonable advice, not this is the best way period, what you did is crap, I don't care what your resoning is...
as for the hd, as I explained earlier...I need more room than a measly laptop hard drive has to offer, sure 160 is expensive to replace, but buying a ton of lap top drives is also expensive, not to mention I run into an issue on placement...not eveyone lives in NY, the roads down here aren't that bad...
again, asi said earlier - if there is a slim line slot load out there for cheaper I haven't found it...that's why I went with what I did...simply posting that I COULD have gone with X drive would have come across as you willing to give advice, not why did you go with Y? that's stupid!!
again, you have failed to consider that oterh people do things other than what you think of, it's a 400w inverter, I run a competition system with a 1700 stinger battery, to power a 150 w power supply...I don't know where you were going with that one...
about the screen and theft, I am guessing that you dont'read very well, I am flush moutning it without the shroud, it's not going to be noticeable, then there is the fact that I live in a small country town - again, not everyone lives in ny
and no - I don't take everything the wrong way, I take them in the manner in which they are presented, and you came across as "you didn't do your research, you didn't buy the right products..."
now if you had taken the time to ask me first why I did what I did then maybe I would have responded differently to your 'advice'


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Red GTi VR6)*

holy Shyte...i was reading this post..thinking wow..that is cool..then i realized how angry you are with the world...
Do you want to trade screen names..i feel like you deserve it more than me...
i can see why your into competitions..most people like you are. people are on here genuinely giving you their thougths..and you've shot everythign down and told everyoen to go 'F themselves..why did you bother posting at all...or did you expect everyone to just be retarded and say.."good god, your the man" if you want praise..go back to daddy and have him tell you how much he loves you.


----------



## genixia (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (samc)*


_Quote »_but 5.25" dvd, 

As opposed to a 2.5" or 3.5" DVD? Come back to 2003!


----------



## VW2dReAm4 (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: (cheebs)*

I love it! I'm starting my project next week with pretty much the exact same stuff... I started to take out the dash a couple weekends ago...
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (The Hater)*

why would I want just praise when I ask for advice....do you not see what I am saying....?? 
I asked for advice - not "you did this all wrong...." before they ever look any further to see if there was a reason I did something for the way I did...
what some of these people have been giving me is "do it this way" doesn't matter if you have special considerations that need to be taken care of...
I appreciate the advice, I NEED the advice, what I don't need are the people coming on here selling me a size 10 shoe before ask what size I wear...make sense?


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (VW2dReAm4)*

looks good! lol - what are you planning on doing with the door speakers? and a/c vents? 
what all are you using? might be something in your set-up that I haven't thought of yet??


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Is it in yet?


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (judoGTI)*

I should be getting my car back tomorrow
I had it in austin getting a few things fixed, while getting the syncros refreshed, the friend of mine who is working on my car at the dealership broke a part, apparently something with 5th gear and how they are a PITA sometimes but that mine was an extraordinary PITA, so he ordered the part and the retard that handled it got he wrong part (apparently this is the 5th time THIS WEEK that he's been stupid like that - and that's just for my friend...)
So, I have the weekend (hopefully nothing comes up) to start working on the install, it's going to take a bit being that I am a full time studend and I am fixing to start a new job.








But here's some pics that I took at Texas Heat wave this weekend, to give you an idea of how I am going to be mounting the screen...
















same general idea but mine might be with black plexi (cheap and quick to make fit) at a later date I MAY go with some fiberglass, but for right now I JUST WANT MY CAR BACK!!


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Looks pretty tight.. id prefer it to be black however.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

at the bottom - below the pics...
"same general idea but mine might be with black plexi (cheap and quick to make fit) at a later date I MAY go with some fiberglass"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2VR6Golfie (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Do you know of any sites that have the begining to end install of putting a PC into a MK2 golf? I would be interested in a project like this. Thnaks.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

Not that I am aware of, some people have posted a few links to some other sites on here. mp3car.com, dashpc.com, etc....
In my looking I haven't come across anything dedicated to just A2s...maybe in the A2 forum??


----------



## rEck (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

install looks good, what kind of compartment did end up putting the board in? one sugestion... http://www.slackware.com/ XP is for the birds. i was going to throw my mini-itx in my car, but i didnt want to waste money on the screen. 
i had mine in a fiberglassed extended microsoft natural keyboard(i didnt put enought layers on it or there was too buch hardner in the mix







now its in a vcr, buttons wire up, just need software to connect the play, stop, fwd..ect to work threw serial connection.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (rEck)*

I looked into possibly using a linux based os, but being that I don't know Linux at all (YET) I figured it wouldn't be the best place to learn. That and with XP drivers and programs are easier to find and more readily avaliable...
as for the install, it STILL hasn't started...








I STILL haven't gotten my car back...








but I guess I can't complain too much, I am getting over 2g in work done for free and cost +10% on parts, and I MUCST have my a/c, and my lightened flywheel and refreshed syncros








one question, what exactly do you mean about wasting money on the screen?


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

waste money on a screen? did you realize those xenarc models are 7", vga in, rca in and touch screen ??


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (samc)*

got mine for 440 SHIPPED...


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

very nice. Oh heres one tip I hope you wont just jump all over.
Those screens are only 250 nits of brightness so during the daytime it will be very hard to see. try to see if you can find any anti-glare film. Tinted windows help also.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (samc)*

already put it with a bunch of sunlight on it (in the window) haven't come across a problem yet...I also have tinted windows...we'll just have to see how it turns out with it being low on the dash adn at the angle that it's going to be at...
might have to look into the film though


----------



## rEck (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

well a good sceen cost more than the parts for the computer it self. what you need to do unless i missed it on the first page is to get a remote, used that as your main input. a mouse just seems stupid for a in a car, and there arent too many die hard console people, so a remote seems fitting. i have a fast media from a packard bell picked it up for 12 iirc works great. i have a program i wrote for my old jukebox pc, its just a list of all the .m3u files and acts as a rotation of cds. then then you can set the other controls too
as for linux, you might wanna check http://linux.box.sk i believer this is a mobile car distro, not sure what is compiled but would be worth kickin around


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (rEck)*

romote might be an option if you don't want to spend the cash on a touch screen I guess hu?
I wonder how difficult it would be though to use XP with all the other options, like GPS, etc...
have any experience with that?
about the linux, are you saying that link is something I should look into for LEARNING linux?


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

actually Ive tried a remote for my windows 2000 os...and a x10 mouseremote. 
Its no where near as good as a touchscreen (obviously). And honestly a regular mouse on the passanger seat works better then a remote.


----------



## rEck (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

for learning linux best bet would probally get a book, i didnt realize you had the gps going in, that would be a problem unless you could emulate it thew wine. 
software i used for the remote was uICE http://www.mediatexx.com can control the mouse with the direction part of the controler, menu to execute files and its completly configurable. if you are using gps there is now way around not having a keyboard
one other thing...on the board, default setting is to have the digital audio out, not the composite video out. im not sure but i doubt these screens use s-vid. the first time i tried using mine i thought it was broke, the jumpers are right behind the composite jack


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (rEck)*

confused - help me out here real quick:
you said that the default setting is to have the digital AUDIO out, not the composite VIDEO out? aren't those two completely seperate things ont he board (audio and video that is) and don't they run at the same time anyways? (I'm absolutely NOT a genius when it comes to computers so bear with me on this one...it's why I posted this - figures some people would know more than me out there)
about the s-video - the screen doesn't have it but the board does...but it shouldn't matter should it since I need VGA for XP and all the text involved in GPS, winamp, etc?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*









That looks amazing, almost stock. Is it fiberglass, and is it at all posible to have it textured like the dash itself. You know, that semi soft material, has the leather look to it. That would really make it look like it came from the factory..
Also, what size screen is that?


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

yeup - that is fiberflass, and yes - you could have it covered with a leather type material to match the dash or you could texture it (Like I am going to do with the black plexi). That is the whole goal of my screen install to make it look like it came from the factory, and less noticeable than that in that mine will be black.
That is probably a 5.4" screen - the one I have is a 7" so mine will fill up the dash a little more.


----------



## rEck (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

the yellow composite....looks like video...there are jumpers to make it either 5.1 digital audio out or composite video out. running late for work ill clarify later


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (rEck)*

hrmmm, are you talking about for a board that isn't 5.1 or a board that is capable of 5.1?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red GTi VR6* »_yeup - that is fiberflass, and yes - you could have it covered with a leather type material to match the dash or you could texture it (Like I am going to do with the black plexi). That is the whole goal of my screen install to make it look like it came from the factory, and less noticeable than that in that mine will be black.
That is probably a 5.4" screen - the one I have is a 7" so mine will fill up the dash a little more.

DO post pics when done because i'm looking to do the same thing. Unlike the picture, i'm not going to have a headunit since the computer will be the source of everything. I'll prob get the 7" and fit it in there somehow. I want to keep my climate controls where they are, again for the stock look, plus it would be even more expensive to have them relocated.



_Modified by GtiVR6Guy at 7:55 PM 7-28-2003_


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (GtiVR6Guy)*


_Quote »_I got the screen in today


















yeup - it's the 7" touch VGA one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikeyr0x (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

bump,
gonna order some parts in a few weeks


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (mikeyr0x)*

nice - what all are you ordering?


----------



## VW2dReAm4 (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Thats what I am saying! I was about to say all of what you mentioned in the previous post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I have the exact same plans running windows, which then I plan to patch into the OBD system to run autotap which will be my on board engine monitoring tool. DvD player, MP3, wireless NIC, 11" screen, USB connected to my AutoPC (running winCE) to supply Nav. I'm going to fiberglass everything in and gel coat the surface of my dash and interior pieces to match. I'm just not sure what I am going to do for an input device. I kinda like the idea of the FM or even the IR remotes. but I think I would even like a mini keyboard... 
so in conclusion... YES, there are systems for MP3 ONLY in-car computers... but that is not the project that is being done. This project is a lot more intense. (I know) this isn't the first time it's been done. It's just the first time it's been done by one of us...










_Modified by VW2dReAm4 at 11:14 AM 7-31-2003_


----------



## tbell83 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (VW2dReAm4)*

why dont you just custom mount a trackball in the center armrest. that seems like the easiest way to implement the windows required HID


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (tbell83)*

I thought about doing that as well as a touch pad, but the touch screen is much much easier....
though more expensive, it's easier and safer to use while driving...IMO


----------



## mikeyr0x (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red GTi VR6* »_I thought about doing that as well as a touch pad, but the touch screen is much much easier....
though more expensive, it's easier and safer to use while driving...IMO

very very good point
i was planning on getting a touchpad but i am going to wait until i can afford the touch screen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Red GTi VR6)*

OK. So with all this talk about PC in the car, the wheel is a spinning (the the credit card is a spending...








)
I have spent the past few days researching what components I would like to use. First things first. I had to determine that this is going to replace the Kenwood HU and two Phatboxes I have now. So with that in mind, I have to at least meet the same features. So I started to think about the features I have now.
-3 sets of 4 volt pre-amp outputs
-AM/FM Radio with RDS
-Easy to navigate large MP3 collection
-A signal to noise ratio greater than 100db
I have seen alot of talk here about the PC you are building. But I have not seen any talk about these subjects. So I thought I would share my findings so all of you could look into this and maybe even pick up some of the products. Some are very inexpensive... Like under $10.
Lets start with the item under $10. This would be the AM/FM tuner with RDS. It is made by ADS Technologies. I paid a whole $6.50 for this thing! I picked up two of them and shipping was $9 for the whole order. Here is a link:
http://www.dvdirect.com/shop/p...S5013
Yes, this is a 8 bit ISA card. So this will only work with you guys that are using P3's and such. But I can honeslty tell you. I looked for days.... After 4 days of hardcore searching, this is the ONLY AM/FM tuner card I could find. And it has RDS to boot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The next item of business is the 4 volt Pre-outs.... and three sets of them! I looked to a good quality EQ for this. I have decided on the Kenwood KGC-9044. This unit is available from our friends at Crutchfield for $299. This really is the ideal unit for this app. Here is why.
It takes ONE stereo input as low as 1 volt (your soundcard...) and will make 3 sets of 4 volt outputs (Front, Rear, Non-Fading). It has all the crossovers you need to tune a multi-amp setup. It will work well with my Creative Labs AWE64 Gold soundcard I am using for this project.
With the introduction of the XM Radio XMPCR, that is a no brainer for Sat Radio. Of couse MP3 playback is no problem.
So there you have it... AM / FM / XM / MP3 / DVD / other MPEG video formats
A complete enterainment solution.
Next week. I am talking to Ross-Tech to see if I can use the two K-wires behind the radio to hook up my VAG-COM instead of looping a connector under the dash (tacky..). http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
As far a keyboard. That is staying in the trunk. With the built in on-screen keyboard, you won't really need more than that. Just keep a good trackball up front. The less clutter, the better!


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

I like the idea of the eq - got me to thinking about doing that now - was going to just use the pc for that ( thinking I should still be able to for fine tuning...?) Though I know youc an find MUCH cheaper for that EQ than crutchfield (ie - a local store would still be cheaper) - you can deffinately look at all the specs there!
I may end up going with arc or audiocontrol..I need to do some more looking now that you have brought that up!
On the FM - for me I HATE THE RADIO!! I would never even know if it ceased to exist all together! So FM/AM for me is not even an issue - I will be getting XM though - waiting for them to start offering the computer set-up though stores (if I'm not mistaken right now they only offer it dirrect...)
On screen keyboard is cool for all the little things - shouldn't have to do too much keyboard input anyways for this set-up...
I have looked into the ross-tech idea as well but just wanted to get what I have now up and running before I start adding even more stuff - if you wouldn't mind posting what you find out from them about tapping in...though I will not have a radio in there (at a later time if I decide that I need a deck I'll throw my Eclipse 8051 back in there. Though if I go dirrectly into the computer I shouldn't have an issue what-so-ever I guess hu?
Great ideas! I like! Keep em coming!
Glad to see there are some other people out there doing the same thing!


----------



## DieselFreak (Sep 13, 2002)

I thought that the Monsoon would be a good choice in my car, and it really wasn't. It sucke.d.








So, read my sig... things changed. I'm using the SkyFi put into my sound card, output my 5.1 sound card to a new amp then back to the factory speakers... which actually don't sound bad without the damn monsoon hu and "black box". 
its also possible for me to put the satellite radio between the PC and the amps, so I don't even need to turn on my PC to listen to the radio.
once you have XM you really don't need the AM or FM... since I had the XM pre computer, I knew that I'd never use it (since I hadn't)
with my mobile internet through SprintPCS (the cheapest solution by far, but not exactly fast







), I can do my flight plans on the way to the airport and have them printed and waiting on me there







I also wrote a couple scripts to download news and weather so that I can look at them later (weather every fifteen minutes and news every other time I check for weather)
the guys who harp continuously about the 2.5 inch hard drives are being ridiculous. you'll do just fine with a full size hard drive and its a better option (IMO) because of compatibility. I put a dual processor P3 in its desktop case under my shelf in my trunk. Of course, I inverted it, but I didsuspend it with rubber spacers, which are fine. I also have full PCI slots and the ability to use a real computer with dedicated GOOD graphics and dedicated GOOD soundcard. its all in what you want... I wanted a power system that I can use as a mobile fileserver (RAID 5 at 250GB), use for GPS and MP3s and DIVx, mobile communications, and maybe sometime getting work done (office, matlab, etc) the premade systems just weren't enough, and continue to not be... also, I have found linux to be difficult to install and get to function on the premade all in one systems... with a "bigger" machine configuration is much easier
when I go to a coffee shop, I take my laptop, run remote access to my computer, and use the computer in my car to connect to the broadband wireless they offer for free. some people say that is ridiculous, but then again, some people can't see the reason to do any of this in the first place... its sad... I do it just to do it... that, and I'm in my car about as much as I'm anywhere else








people are good at telling you the "right" way to do a car pc, but the fact is that it comes down to what you want... its you that has to use it... computers are individual, and so are dubs... that's why I bought a damn dub in the first place... 
oh, and its cool to say... have a fileserver that goes to work, home, and everywhere with you.







wireless is what made me want to do this project
if you have any specific questions, IM me, we'll talk, I'm sick of only reading what is "wrong" or "right" in a car pc... 
sorry for the long post, but this was my life for about four months till I got the install done


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I THINK I HAVE FOUND GOD!!!
hehehe
anywho...
I'm so glad that someone else can see beyond all the premade bull**** that is out there and realize "HEY! I can make my system as individual as I am!" 
You see the purpose behind what I am doing it and why I am doing it the way I am doing it!
I am EXTREMELY interested in the net in my car but am afraid that the cost would just be outrageous...
I am a poor college student, the only way I was able to get this stuff was though a law suit I just won when Midas caught my car on fire.
I am DEFFINATELY going to be emailing you when I get the time to get this all in my car - NOW THAT I HAVE IT BACK!!! WOOHOO!!!
Do you have any pics of your install? or any how to's or anything up somewhere?


----------



## DieselFreak (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

I really haven't taken that many pics of it, but I'll see what I can dig up. I went for the factory look in the cabin, but in the trunk its all go, no show. 
The cost for mobile internet is the same as my cell phone (internet just uses minutes, same as voice calling, and SprintPCS is my ISP). I had the cell phone anyway so I figured what the hell. It's only 14.4K but that's just fine for sending e-mail and getting news/weather updates. The wireless NIC in the trunk lets me pull large files up and down to either my laptop or my broadband ISP or even the coffee shop up the street... Its extremely connected.
Cell and internet are about 40 to 45 a month depending on the tax of the day, and that's for more minutes than I can burn.
Oh, and I'm a poor college student, too... but I get paid to go to school. Its pretty much just enough to keep my hobbies going.








I'll try to dig up the schematics of the PS that I'm working on... its a pretty slick little 12V DC to 5V DC, etc, to power everything. It'll beat my inverter when its done.
Like I said, just get at me.


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

I understand the hating the radio... I can't remember the last time I listened to music. I do like to listen to the traffic if I am sitting there on the freeway.... and wondering why. (OK... I do also listen to Tom Lycus...) I just think that a radio can be a usful item in a car. You never know when you may need it. (and for $6.50...??? ya might as well)
But with the dual Phatboxes, it is not often.








As far as the internet connection. Got that covered. I picked up the Kyocera Telemtery Module. If you want to read up on that unit, here is a link:
http://www.kyocera-wireless.co...e.htm 
As you can see, it is designed with this in mind.







It will work with Sprint PCS or Verizon Wireless.
It does have the single channel GPS reciever inside. However, that won't work without network support. So I will go with a standard GPS for nav too. In fact, I was just going to pick up the DeLorme unit that comes with software and GPS for $129 at my local computer store.
Yes, you can get that EQ for about $100 less on eBay. But I did not want to say that being Crutchfield sponsors this here forum. Plus, they have helped me with some of their off the wall items in the past.
By the way. I did some research on the XMPCR. As you all may or may not know, it has a single antenna connector. If you also notice, ALL your automotive antenna have the dual (SAT and TER) connectors. Now, what the online support at XMFAN.com said was that you just use the SAT terminal on the antenna. It will serve both purposes. I am going to verify this by hooking my Delphi boombox up to it (which only has one connector) and drive to a spot that I know of that ONLY gets the terrestial repeater. I mean, there is NO SAT signal what so ever!







I will let you know what happens.


----------



## ChrisDJ142 (Jul 29, 2002)

Any new developments Red?


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (ChrisDJ142)*

I finally got my car back friday night then I had to drive from austin to frisco that night so I didn't get a chance to work on it this past weekend, I'm hoping that after the wedding that I have to go to/participate in this weekend I will be able to start on it possible saturday and work on it sunday, but now that I have a final monday for classes who knows, it may have to wait till next week....


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

I think after much reading and review. I have decided that I am going to go with a 8.4" LCD from Boland Communcations. Here is a link to the data sheet:
http://www.bolandcom.com/ds/d084cDS.pdf
I have looked at the Xenarc line and just don't see anything that looks like will work for me. Their stuff is just too small. I need a good solid SVGA image that I can see in a pinch.
I talked to the the head guy at Boland Communcations (Mike Boland) and he wants me to bring the car down so I can compaire different units. I think the only one that will fit is the 8.4". But if I can get a 10.4" in the dash, that would be sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He is concerned that the light output may not be enough on the 8.4" in the daytime. I will just have to see... Being he makes all these units from scratch, I don't see what would be so hard about putting a brighter backlight inside.


----------



## MkFOURce (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (theguero)*

I would like to invite you all to revisit the site, as much more product information on our multiple configuration options is available. Further, this is an example of one package we offer, amogst several ready to purchase, and very EASY to install in less than 3 hours.
http://www.logic-2000.com/Packages/packages.htm


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (MkFOURce)*






























NEARLY 2 GRAND FOR THE SAME THING THAT I ALREADY HAVE!!!!
OMG!
AND I have 512 MB of ram not 256, AND I have 160 Gig internal AND a 120 Gig external....
hrmm....yeup - glad I parted mine together!
But it does comfort me to know that you all used darn near the exact same stuff I ended up going with...
also confirms that I can make a killing marketing this as well...but not for that kind of money...


_Modified by Red GTi VR6 at 9:37 PM 8-6-2003_


----------



## MkFOURce (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Unfortunately our OS and Interface software including, the future versions of them coming out soon are far superior to anything currently avaiable. Plus, it wires in with ease and comes pre-configured to your design specification and features our warranty and customer support. However, the hobbyist spirit fuels the vortex and spawned NEXTTechnologies so KUDOS for your design and implementation. Please feel free to IM or e-mail regarding future developments and how we can complement/perfect your existing setup. Thank you.


----------



## MkFOURce (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (MkFOURce)*

Check the stats on all the units as well, including the one from our home page, accessible from my SIG.
Our P3 http://www.logic-2000.com/Packages/12p3.htm 
http://www.NEXTTECH.biz


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (MkFOURce)*

I you get a AM/FM radio in this, I may consider it. But not a second before. Plus, I really hate that monitor. It just looks too little to me. The majority of the cost in my setup is going to be the $900 SVGA LCD panel with touchscreen.
But the software you developed does look interesting. Ease of use is extremely important in this project. It has to be as easy to use as my radio now.
One thing I have ran into with my ADS Cadet PC Radio is that the latest driver made for it was a Windows 98 driver. No NT based drivers at all were ever developed. So I may be stuck with using a unstable OS like 98...















I have heard that there have been third party NT drivers made. But I have not found them yet. The card itself is of excellent qualtiy. The sound is very good. The reception blew me away for being inside one of the most harsh enviroments... a PC! So as far as the hardware, it is fine. Now if I can just get the software part worked out.
Being I need two ISA slots, I am getting a motherboard and chip from a friend. It is an ABIT board with a 1.1GHz Athlon. It has the two ISA slots that I need and he is also leaving the 512 MB of ram on it too. Really only need 256 MB for this project. But what the heck? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (MkFOURce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkFOURce* »_Unfortunately our OS and Interface software including, the future versions of them coming out soon are far superior to anything currently avaiable. Plus, it wires in with ease and comes pre-configured to your design specification and features our warranty and customer support. However, the hobbyist spirit fuels the vortex and spawned NEXTTechnologies so KUDOS for your design and implementation. Please feel free to IM or e-mail regarding future developments and how we can complement/perfect your existing setup. Thank you.

By the way... I don't think you are asking too much for these systems. I can see where the price is coming from. The OS and the DeLorme is $230 by themselves... So it is not hard to add up and get to the price tag that you have here. I am sorry you went with Western Ditigal HD... I have never had one of those last more than a couple of months. Can I get mine with a Maxtor??? Better yet, I will provide you the HD!







I am also going with a 5400 RPM unit to reduce heat. Plus, I can get a 300 GB drive in 5400 RPM.
I would be interested in discussing one of these with you. Have you found a way to make the machine go into "sleep" or "suspend" mode when removing the key? That is what I am trying to figure out now... Are you using some sort of DC-DC power supply? I would like to avoid the whole DC-AC inverter stage if possible.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

On the suspend/sleep mode - what kind of input into the actual computer does it take to get into such a mode? what kind of a signal and where? Once i know that it won't be hard at all to figure out how to set up...
if it can only be done by clicking on something hten it may not work - but if you can rig it up so that it does it by pushing a butting or something alonmg those lines thatc an be done easily...
also - how much current does it take to keep a computer running in sleep/suspend mode?
as for the software....I get xp for $5 (legitimate too)...my entire setup is nearly identical (if not more) to theirs and it didn't cost me NEAR that - tacking on an additional GRAND is outrageous...
yeah some people are willing to pay for it, and that should work great for that, but as for me - I'm not willing to...I'd rather save that grand....
sure if you have no clue what you are doing I could see wanting this....
I do have one question though - on the site it says that you run XP as the os - so how is XP far superior to XP? Just asking since you said earlier that your OS is far superior to anything else out there? Just a question, I'm just trying to understand this..
Honnestly if someone can point out a logical explination for the jack in the price I'll shut up - I understand that there needs to be a profit margin and all, but this amount of margin just seems a little over the top...
ESPECIALLY on something as blatent as the screen - 559 + shipping compared to 440 shipped for the EXACT same screen...


----------



## tbell83 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

i think hes reffering to the proprietary software they developed


----------



## ChrisDJ142 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red GTi VR6* »_On the suspend/sleep mode - what kind of input into the actual computer does it take to get into such a mode? what kind of a signal and where? Once i know that it won't be hard at all to figure out how to set up...

If you are using an ATX mother-board with Windows, pressing the power button on the case will usually send the computer to sleep (based on your settings). So just run a momentary push button someplace in the front of your car, and hook it up to the power button connector on the ATX motherboard.
Note: I do know computers (used to be a computer technician) however, I haven't worked with them in a while (4 years) so things may have changed, or my memory could be misleading me.


----------



## MkFOURce (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

The IMME v1.0 Integrated Mobile Media Environment software we wrote and developed including two years of thermal/endurance testing. We also pay heavily for the contract with PSC consulting to have mobile service available nationwide for our e-customers. For someone like you to understand what all this means, its called "OVERHEAD". wE HAVE TO MAKE msrp AND/OR jOBBER PRICING DIRECTLY AVASIALBE TO vORTexers, to keep our dealers happy and making money themselves on the inventory they've already purchased. Further, how many systems have you built/sold? if more than just the one you use, CONSIDER contacting me for a reseller situation. Further even without OVERHEAD considered, we make far less than $1,000.00 on each unit. Logic-2000 is marking them up slightly over the complete system price on ebay.
Please e-mail all power supply q's and DC-DC or otherwise technical questions to http://[email protected] 
He is expecting your e-mails and as the Technologies DIrector will be a very good source of info on remote turn on and sleep situations.
FYI: our unit wakes up in our demo car off of the push button starter. And will hibernate from a voice command or when the key is removed, but if hibernating the only way to turn off is remote switch.
SOme of our recipe lies in his knowledge, so contact if you wish. He can help you finish your current designs or offer advice.


----------



## ChrisDJ142 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (MkFOURce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkFOURce* »_FYI: our unit wakes up in our demo car off of the push button starter. And will hibernate from a voice command or when the key is removed, but if hibernating the only way to turn off is remote switch.

Voice command sleep/hibernate in Windows is easy. Just use IVOS (http://www.ivos.biz/ ) and record a Macro (maybe it's even built in).
As far as wakeup on start, and killing with key removal, you should be able to do that with some simple electronics (more complicated if you want it to do lots of fancy stuff).
Red, if you're interested in various controls of the PC by the ignition switch, or anything else, let me know what exactly you want and I'll see if I can work up a circuit to help you out. (Just to qualify myself: I'm a junior Electrical Engineering major, so I can design basic circuits from scratch, and have access to the resources to design slightly more complicated switching systems).


_Modified by ChrisDJ142 at 12:58 PM 8-7-2003_


----------



## Spilner (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (ChrisDJ142)*

For all those who think they could save money and do it themselves tell me what percentage of customers or prospective customers for that matter, could put together and manage and trouble shoot not to mention design such a flawless unit. Sorry but if you want to throw together a garage version computer go for it, but most people buying such a unit want something "clean" not junk that someone through together in their garage.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Spilner)*

I am fully aware what overhead is - I am a business minor








It still doesn't justify the price hike TO ME - as I have said before - if others pay it...good for you
as I posted before - they are using the EXACT same stuff that I am - apparently it's not **** to them - so your average jo can build this system and it not look like ****e - trust me - I'll post pics when it's all done...
bah - this is beating a dead horse now
I am building mine because I have initiative
I am saving a ****e load of money over their set-up
It's what I want to do
now - BACK to the original point of this post (it wasn't ment for advertising someone elses products in the first place...)
About the ATX - I am guessing it should be the same on the Mini-ITX? Since that's what I am using?
As for rigging up something...my boyfriend knows how to do all of that stuff, he's been doing it for years and has a degree in Mechanical Engineering from Texas A&M (yes - you have to have electrical classes)....but I'm sure we will be running into some issues and I will deffinately need some advice/second oponion, etc...thanks for the offer - Ill tag your email http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for now - we are getting ready to start ripping apart the car and putting all the stuff in - already took apart the screen to check on mounting methods and what not, just waiting for this rain to quit!










_Modified by Red GTi VR6 at 3:02 PM 8-9-2003_


----------



## mjpd1 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

I've just got one of these in my glovebox







Along with a wireless NIC from Verizon, I can access anything on the net as long as I have a cell signal.


----------



## MkFOURce (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (mjpd1)*

you took apart the monitor, how much depth did you save? Are you using the SVGA or USB connections for the 700ts? We had one flushed into an 03 HSE this week, and SIgnature Audio here in scottsdale decided to put the Xenarc monitor in the passenger visor, replacing the vanity mirror. Without dissassembling, we were able to fit the unit, adding .5" to the depth of the visor. However, it did make for a clean look, and did not disturb the OEM electronics (RF modulation). Not the best for HIFI audio, but keeps the warranty people happy. The only reason we left it intact, was warranty and RMA issues with Xenarc.
Good luck with your install, can't wait for pics.
A&M? nice, I got my start in FT. Worth at TCU!
(***we found a USB device recently that converts a USB signal into optical, digital coax, or RCA l/r)
IF interested, will post more.
Also, we're introducing a dual OS laptop cradle system that powers media and the web when in the cradle, and runs as original when away fromthe car.
Check the link for more.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

in taking apart the monitor I am now able to mount the mini-itx board int he double din slot - we will also most likely be moving the cliamatronic unit down at an angle below it's current spot and putting te dvdrom somewhere in there. Haven't gotten that far yet - I have a Fincance final to study for that's tomorrow so today will probably just be planning and looking to see what we can do where.
Thanks for all the sadvice guys I'm deffinately going to be needing all of your help for the rest of this project!


----------



## MkFOURce (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

best of luck with the exam, regardless of trimesters or semesters, exams suck!


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (MkFOURce)*

ok - so I have started taking everything out of the car now!
here's a pic of all the stuff that we have removed in the process of getting ready to redo the ENTIRE system:








and here's some pics of the car:
not much left of the dash:








from the rear...NOTHING left back here!
























Should take my car to the track now and see how much better I can do....lol
More to come - have to make a list of all the stuff we're going to need and have to start on the new alarm install!


----------



## SnapDemon (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (theguero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguero* »_
The next item of business is the 4 volt Pre-outs.... and three sets of them! I looked to a good quality EQ for this. I have decided on the Kenwood KGC-9044. This unit is available from our friends at Crutchfield for $299. This really is the ideal unit for this app. Here is why.
It takes ONE stereo input as low as 1 volt (your soundcard...) and will make 3 sets of 4 volt outputs (Front, Rear, Non-Fading). It has all the crossovers you need to tune a multi-amp setup. It will work well with my Creative Labs AWE64 Gold soundcard I am using for this project.


Audio Control offers the highest quality EQs and the EQX is a trunk mounted solution that smokes the kenwood in features and quality IMHO. For an in dash alternative look at the Audio Control 4.1 or 3.1. I will be on it with the EQX which can be had for less than $150 on ebay.


----------



## SnapDemon (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (SnapDemon)*

http://www.audiocontrol.com/Mo....html


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (SnapDemon)*

The Three.1 might be a good choice. It's the only one that would fit my needs. I need three sets of 4v (or better) outputs. The half din size may make it easier to mount.
The primary need for this type of unit is the line driver and the crossover. I really couldn't care less about the EQ itself. But being it's there, might as well use it.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (theguero)*

http://www.arcaudio.com/arc/na...p.htm
that's what I will probably end up using, and there is even talk about a possible video out on it - WICKED!!!
though it's a little mroe than the units y'all are talking about


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Red GTi VR6)*

This thing looks disgusting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Any idea of what is costs.
Also, what are you doing about powering all of your setup? Something that turns everything on automatically upon starting your car. I was doing a little research of my own and found this:








_"OPUS Solutions SFX DC-DC smart power supply is designed specifically for ATX motherboards to be used in an automotive environment. This product brings a new dimension to your PC’s mobility. Just get in your vehicle and start the engine; your PC is ready to go. When you switch off the ignition the PC can go into shut down, standby or hibernate modes automatically, no switch to
fiddle or fuss!
The SFX DC-DC Power supply has a micro-controller that controls and monitors various functions of the power supply operation. It monitors automobile battery voltage to protect against deep discharge. The ignition lead is monitored to start the PC when the ignition is turned on and to implement a safe shutdown procedure. It controls and monitors motherboard signals to provide smooth power-up and power down sequences. In addition, it also responds to shut down, stand-by and hibernate modes. 
The power supply can be programmed to shut down the PC after a delay of up to one hour. 
The power supply outputs are monitored to assure proper PC operation. A green LED indicator in the power supply continually indicates the power system status and health. It is also used for troubleshooting. There are features that are built-in for trouble-free and safe PC operation. The input power is protected against transients, load dumps and double battery during jumpstarts. The PC does not reboot during engine start or cranking. It also uses state-of-the-art technologies and the most advanced techniques to maximize efficiency, performance and reliability. Simply put, there is no other PC power supply like it."_
http://www.opussolutions.com/150watt.html
This seems to be the best thing for an in car application. 150 watts should be plenty of power for the mobo, screen, optical drive, HD, external eq and any usb devices. It is pretty expensive, around $150, but you figure all the money your putting into this project, coupled with the sensititivity of computer equipment, it really doesn't seem that bad. I also believe that the mp3car forums is having a GB buy on this:
http://www.mp3car.com/vbulleti...14536
Good luck with your project. Be sure to take plenty of pics along the way (if your doing the install.....YOU ARE doing the install, right), to give me some ideas! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

That arc unit is one of the best on the market (well it's not quite ont he market yet) - looks don't mean squat...unless youa re saying it looks mean
retail - not sure of yet...but it's not cheap...that's for sure!
as for power supply I have a 300w shuttle supply that I've already bought..
and you better believe that I will be taking pics along the way, already been doign so - well all I have done so far is that everything is out of the car...
and yes - I am doing the install my self, my boyfriend is going to be helping me with some of it when I need it!


_Modified by Red GTi VR6 at 11:59 AM 8-11-2003_


----------



## MkFOURce (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

the shuttle supply creates a lot of noise, our IT dept. figured the dource of the problem and developed other solutions, will keep you posted. Why do you want the multichannel 4 volt preouts? Your reply on what units actually helped us tap into the oem audio on the rover, as our unit had rca l/r and we needed l/r f&r. Which we got using a crossover/digital 5.1 processor. Alpine 710. We tried a 510 first, but the 710 gives us more dynamic control. Also, we used a DASIIL from Zapco which we connected to Zapco amps using SYmbilink(data cables) technology vs. RCA to maintain the integrity of the digital signal coming from the processor. Zapco is the only company we've found that eliminates the use of traditional 12volt audio and carries a fiber optic signal to the processor and a digital one to the amps. We still use normal wires to plug in the speakers( how boring and low tech!)
Keep it coming let us know more as it happens .


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Red GTi VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red GTi VR6* »_http://www.arcaudio.com/arc/na...p.htm
that's what I will probably end up using, and there is even talk about a possible video out on it - WICKED!!!
though it's a little mroe than the units y'all are talking about









*OVERKILL!!!* 
I have not lost touch with reality here.... Lets say it together: *PC AUDIO IN THE CAR* I don't care what people "think" they can hear in their car going down the freeway at 85 MPH, it's nothing that needs this contraption. 
The Audio Source or Kenwood is ideal for this. It does the two things a PC doesn't. Raises the voltage to a usable level and seperates the freqs to the right channels. That's it! As long as it does this at 90db S/N ratio, it's more than plenty.
MP3 is not so good that it needs a processor like that. If you want to spend money on the sound, invest in a good jitter filter. Cus that what MP3 is all about... JITTER! Where the hell you get a jitter filter for the car, I have no idea. I only know of a couple for the home. One that I can think of off the top of my head is by Theata Digital.
Anyway, I will keep my EQ under $300 and endulge in the wonderful sound in all the money I saved.
The Opus Solutions Power supply is awsome. They are less than 3 miles from where I live too!







So I will be checking this out. The 150 watt part is the only thing I am concerned about. I may need two. But still, small price to pay for what it does. It is cheaper than the unit I was looking at from Key Power. It is $197. But it is also 250 watt. I don't think it does what this one does though...


_Modified by theguero at 6:35 PM 8-11-2003_


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (theguero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguero* »_
The Opus Solutions Power supply is awsome. They are less than 3 miles from where I live too!







So I will be checking this out. The 150 watt part is the only thing I am concerned about. I may need two. But still, small price to pay for what it does. It is cheaper than the unit I was looking at from Key Power. It is $197. But it is also 250 watt. I don't think it does what this one does though...
_Modified by theguero at 6:35 PM 8-11-2003_

From what I read, opus is coming out with a second model, i'm not sure if it's going to be a higher or lower wattage unit though.
Btw, how would you link the 2ps' together?


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

ok - leme say this - that unit is what I am going to go with in MY car - not what I am recomending in everyone elses - I compete nationally and will be entering the SQ arena with this car when it's all done
Also - to the untrained ear I'm sure you can't hear the difference going down the high way, but some of us can, and most of us drive other than the high way
also - I will be using a regular cd player with this as well (possibly my Eclipse 8051!). 
Again - take a look at it from someone elses shoes and you will see that just because it's what YOU want doesn';t mean that the world wants it that way...that's why I didn't tell everyone that they should do it the way I am!


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (GtiVR6Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiVR6Guy* »_
Btw, how would you link the 2ps' together?

I would use one to power the motherboard and a couple of fans, and another to power the hard drives and other BS.


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (theguero)*

I have the opus 150w dc-dc psu above. Yes it works very well but it is intended for mini-itx mobos, slim slot drives and 1 hd. If you go beyond that, you'll probably need something bigger.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (samc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samc* »_I have the opus 150w dc-dc psu above. Yes it works very well but it is intended for mini-itx mobos, slim slot drives and 1 hd. If you go beyond that, you'll probably need something bigger. 


What about what you mentioned plus a xenarc / dscustoms 7" touchscreen? Mabey 1 or 2 usb devices? Would that be too much to pull from this power supply?
Also what would you recomend thats bigger that has the same features as the opus?


----------



## Heavenly (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Red GTi VR6)*

Man! What are you going to do with all the processing power?
Why not just go for a laptop? One that you can easily take it with you? I can't imagine how well a PC box component would survive some left/right rolls and bumps...


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Heavenly)*

Everyone I have talked to has said that the pc should do just fine, that and I don't have a problem with rough roads so much around here.
As for processing power - if you don't understand it then I can't explain it, I compete in car stereo and will be with this car when it's all done. That alone should be enough of an answer for you. If you don't compete then I don't know where to begin!


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (samc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samc* »_I have the opus 150w dc-dc psu above. Yes it works very well but it is intended for mini-itx mobos, slim slot drives and 1 hd. If you go beyond that, you'll probably need something bigger. 


Yes. I will be running much more than that. Try about 3 hd's, and a hell of alot of cooling. My DVD rom will be a slim USB 2.0 unit that I will mount in the glovebox. Most of the I/O devices will be external. I am going with the SoundBlaster MP3 External that powers itself from the USB. I will use a powered hub to take care of stuff like that.
I have ordered a ISA to USB adapter from http://www.arstech.com/ . That will allow me to mount my Cadet PC Radio external and use a copper clad or some type of metal project box to fully RF seal the AM / FM tuner. The Sound Blaster has one analog imput and this tuner will connect there. Last device will be the XMPCR. One of the fourm members on XMfan.com has developed a toslink output for this unit. I will get one of those and use the toslink input on the SB for this device.
I may use a micro ITX motherboard. It will be the Shuttle with the nForce2 chipset and AGP slot. I want to use an ATI Radeon with hardware DVD decoding. I have a Radeon 7200 sitting here wich will do the job fine.
So the power supply will be running 3 hd's (Maxtor 300GB, 5400 RPM), Video card, and motherboard. 150 watts would be cutting it close. I hope they are working on a 250 watt. That should do the trick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by theguero at 6:37 AM 8-12-2003_


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (GtiVR6Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiVR6Guy* »_
What about what you mentioned plus a xenarc / dscustoms 7" touchscreen? Mabey 1 or 2 usb devices? Would that be too much to pull from this power supply?
Also what would you recomend thats bigger that has the same features as the opus?

The LCD is not powered from the USB. It has a standard barrel connector.
USB is not a problem. Just use a powered hub to power devices.


----------



## cabriodude2000 (Oct 9, 2002)

just think of all the downloaded porn i can watch on the road now......


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (cabriodude2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabriodude2000* »_just think of all the downloaded porn i can watch on the road now......

HA. I can just picture it now...You'll think you just saw a tit, while rewinding you crash into a guardrail















Car pc's......Endless posibilities


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (GtiVR6Guy)*

you can easily run your xenarc, touch and etc off a 150 watt dc-dc.
I personally have slim-slot dvd, usb hub (3 devices), touch screen (usb), 2.5" hd, 2 fans


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (samc)*

Thanks Samc, thats exctally what i've been trying to know.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (samc)*

*YOU!* 

_Quote, originally posted by *samc* »_you can easily run your xenarc, touch and etc off a 150 watt dc-dc.
I personally have slim-slot dvd, usb hub (3 devices), touch screen (usb), 2.5" hd, 2 fans

*...AND YOU* 

_Quote, originally posted by *GtiVR6Guy* »_Thanks Samc, thats exctally what i've been trying to know.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*GO HERE AND READ...* 
http://www.xenarc.com/product/700y.html
My favorite part is where they talk about "car power adapter cord" and "Now supports 11V DC ~ 24V DC".
First, USB carries 5V DC. hmm....


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (theguero)*

you just can't help some people, think first before you







your head against the wall. Theres a reason why its 11v ~~ 24vs.
also whats wrong with powering a screen off your power supply, too easy?


_Modified by samc at 9:40 AM 8-13-2003_


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (theguero)*

First off, I never asked if the screen can be powered off usb. I am fully aware of it's power requirements. I WAS asking if it, in ADDITION to 1 or 2 usb devices plus the rest of the computer equipment could all be powered off the single dc-dc power supply.


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (samc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samc* »_you just can't help some people, think first before you







your head against the wall. Theres a reason why its 11v ~~ 24vs.
also whats wrong with powering a screen off your power supply, too easy?

_Modified by samc at 9:40 AM 8-13-2003_

Why would you do that when you have a nice clean 13.8vdc running throughout the car? Just curious... Seems to me being the monitor accepts 11 - 24 vdc (obviously regulated) would the simplest and cleanest way to power the unit be a direct connection? Instead of putting one more device on your, aleready underpowered, power supply? Which is switching and very noisy. I guess I just don't get why someone would do that.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (theguero)*

I don't think 150watts is going to be underpowered. All thats going to be run from it is the mobo (mini itx, VIA EPIA), 1 hd and 1 dvd-rom and the screen. Mabey a usb fm-tuner. I doubt that would combined pull around 150watts.
The reason the screen will run off the supply is because it is switched. I want everything to power on when i start the car.


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (GtiVR6Guy)*

Your monitor is standard VGA compliant. This means it complies with the Energy Star standards. So when the PC turns off, it will automatically turn off your LCD. Just like your home monitor.
If you wanted to make sure, I would use a small relay hooked up to your ACC wire. Trust me, the little PS could use any leway you can spare. You would be better off to not hook anything up to it that you don't have to. It will be running in a hot enviroment as it is.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

Ok - so here's the pics from last night - took even more fo the interior out. What's interesting is the our neighbor (the ice cream truck man) brought us popsicles last night while we were working! Hahah - we weren't sure what to think, but it was pretty cool!
Ok - so here's the newest pics!
Here you can kinda see the damage that was done from the fire. Not much, but still there none-the-less.








Here we took out the carpet, this is just the factory sound dmaterial. Yes, the seats are back in for driving, but the rest of it is as is.








The hatch area matted. I didn't do the part that is under the rear seats because I figured that the seats would give me enough sound deadening. That and I want to keep my car as light as possibly (which is why I will have 1 amp and 12!)








The rear quarter pannels with some mat, just to give them enough weight to matter, but not enough to weight the entire car down.








So that's todays installment.
I was thinking about telling people that I just went crazy while detailing my car when they ask why it's all in pieces. lol
Till next time!


----------



## fierrpawz (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (theguero)*

Well if anyone wants to give up their Xenarc touchscreen because of this, please let me know! I'll take it off your hands for a great low ball price!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

heh - good luck!
I LOVE mine - well worth the money - I noticed on other threads you were complaining about the money - how much have you found it for already?


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Why did you rip the whole car apart? Are you doing your stereo as well?


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

sure am:









_Quote »_It's head pounding performance must be heard to be believed! With a conservatively rated output power at 85watts @ 4ohms, and an astounding 320watts @ 4ohm mono, this baby is ready to rock! Advanced features such as being microprocessor controlled and its Digital Bass Boost Controller adds the versatility and flexibility required when trying to produce the musical spectrum with lifelike quality. 
Microprocessor controlled 
Remote digital bass boost gain w/led status display 
Set and forget crossover switches on bottom plate 
Seperate front and rear high/low/full range select switch 
Seperate front and rear mono/stereo/full range select feature 
Heavy duty construction 
Thermal, DC, offset, reverse voltage, over voltage, short circuit protection 
Output power : [email protected], [email protected], and 330x2 4ohms bridged 
Transient distortion : < .005% @4ohms 
Frequency response: 20Hz-20Khz 
S/N ratio(A wtg) : > 105dB 
Bass boost : + 18dB @45Hz 
Input sensitivity : 250mV - 2.5V 
Crossover : 12dB stereo, 24dB mono 50Hz-550Hz 
Fuse :
30A x3 
Dimensions : 16.5" x 8" x 2.35" 











_Quote »_This audiophile-like component set is made in Germany! If you must hear every detail of your favorite music this set is what your looking for! You owe it to yourself to listen to this remarkable set at your local Arc Audio Dealership.
Audiophile crossover components 
Injected molded poly cone 
Low distortion linear suspension 
High temp voice coil 
Silk dome tweeter 
Flush or surface mount tweeter 
Rubber surround 
PTC power protection 
Diameter: 6.5" 
Max power : 210 watts 
Normal power : 110 watts 
Sensitivity: 90 db 
Frequency response : 50Hz-20KHz 
Impedence: 4 ohm 











_Quote »_
12" D4 ARC Sub-woofer 

Are you looking for a sub that can not only get loud but sound great doing it as well? Than the ARC Sub-woofer is just what your looking for. This accurate driver can fit in an extremely small enclosure, leaving your trunk empty enough to still use! Feel the chest pounding bass from this natural sounding low frequency transducer! 
Large rubber surround 
One piece injection molded cone 
50 oz. magnet 
High temp Kapton Voice Coil 
Large diameter flat spider 
Chrome extended bump plate 
Nominal impedence: 2 or 8 ohm 
DC resistance: 3.5 ohm per coil 
Resonant frequency: 22Hz 
Sensitivity: 89 db 
RMS power handling: 350 watts 
Electrical "Q": .317 
Total "Q": .289 
One way linear: 12.5 mm 











_Quote »_
7 Band Equalizer

Mission control for your audio system! The ARC PEQ-7 is the absolute first preamplifier to incorporate a specific bandwidth parametric equalizer with shelving control. Boasting 12dB on each of it's seven bands, it compensates for the seven acoustic anomalies unique to the automotive environment. With a half-DIN size, and attractive finish, the ARC PEQ-7 is your first choice for total control of your sound
Seven band equalizer with 12dB boost/cut 
Volume control with up to 9 volts output 
Low noise BI-FET op-design yeilds minimum distortion 
On-board 30V bipolar switching power supply 
20dB headroom eliminates signal overload 
Main/Aux input selector 
Universal half DIN chassis for ease of installation. 
Gold plated rca input and output connectors 
Frequency center : 50Hz, 125Hz, 315Hz, 750Hz, 2.2KHz, 6KHz, and 16KHz. 
Boost/cut: 12dB 
S/N ratio : 110dB 
Frequency response : 10Hz-90KHz +/- 1dB 
THD: 0.05% 
Max output voltage: 9V rms 
Input impedence : 10K ohm 
Output impendence : 1K ohm 
Stereo seperation : 82dB/1KHz 
Dimensions : 30mm x 179 mm x 128 mm 



hehehehe


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Sounds like fun! Im in debate over selling my car and getting and Audi A4.. My system in my jetta now took over 2 months to finish between the box.. amps. wiring.. matting.. etc..
If I get the A4.. ill go with a computer in the car...
Chris


----------



## ChrisDJ142 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

Anyone know of any EQ's or multichannel amps that will take SPDIF as input? Cus it would be sweet to run the SPDIF output from my sound card straight to the EQ or amp.


----------



## MkFOURce (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (ChrisDJ142)*

you can go USB ouyt from the PC, and then through an inexpensive converter lead to your amps or signal processors through optical, RCA, or digital coax. If you go ZAPCO you can go in optical and connect your amps using Symbilink(data cable)
I think I mentioned this earlier, but its a really nice option to have that kind of flexibility.


----------



## fierrpawz (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

ebay around $500 ish. Of course for what it is it is a good price, I am just a cheap bastardo. I try to pay half price for everything. 
One of my requirements on my system is utilize as much as I can from my existing flea market stacks, and spend as little real $$$ as possible.
I will probably end up breaking down and buying one, but not til the rest of the system is running and ready to install.
Unless of course you want to sell yours for $200....


----------



## fierrpawz (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Question for you Red -- What resolution are you comfortable running on that xennarc screen?
I am starting on my web interface this week and am looking for what you think is the best screen resolution on that screen.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

so far I have found the smallest - 800 x 600 - to be the best for me but that's simply because I want it to be easy to read while I'm driving, on my desk I could go a lot smaller...
that's one reason I got the VGA - so that the text would be more readible on windows....at least that's what I gatherd I should do from the people I have talked to on here and elsewhere...???


----------



## drewpt (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

How's everyone mounting their 7" screens?
Originally I had mine sitting on an arm, but that bounced too much while driving. I have the 7" TS from xenarc.com.
I used to work at Alpine Research, so I was able to get an IVAD900 inexpensively. I am getting it put in today, so I'll have to see the quality of the composite video vs. the VGA video and the lack of a touchscreen. Now I'm going to have to put my emphasis on Microsoft's Speech development kit rather than just a mouse click/touch.
Regarding my system:
I have a VIA 900 mounted in the trunk of my car with a slip DVD and 40GB harddrive. I have XMPCR and Navman GPS. D-Link Bluetooth and Linksys 802.11b WiFi.
I also used to develop a voice recognition navigation system (http://ivs.ware.net/html/AvstarProducts/Navigator.asp), so I know the difficulty of voice recognition in a car, but that was several years ago. We'll see how things have changed.
The software that I am working on consists of:
DirectX for the UI
Protocol to talk to the XMPCR is on the net, so I am writing a custom UI for the XMPCR.
Navman uses NMEA protocol for GPS unit. I wrote a library to decode that and send the information to Microsoft's Mappoint.
DirectShow supports reading DVD's, DivX's and MP3's.
Microsoft Speech SDK to utilize voice recognition and text to speech (read your Outlook email to you while driving)
Sony Ericsson T68i via bluetooth to computer with AT&T mMode for internet access while driving.
I just...just... finished installing all the hardware. The software is going to take some time. If you want to keep up to date with where I'm at, I'll put it up at http://www.bhelly.com
-Drew


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (drewpt)*

As you can see from an earlier post of mine. While at texas heat wave I saw a GTi with the screen mounted similar to how I am planning on mounting mine, if you go back a page or two you will see what I am talking about, it's trimmed in a silverish color.
As for the details on how I am going to do it, it's something that we are going to be working on tonight to figure out exactly. I'm sure others are planning on doing something different though, anyone else?


----------



## fierrpawz (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

1st choice - slide out DIN, but not finding that in VGA + touchscreen.
2nd- Custom glove compartment slide out/goose neck. I was thinking like the armrest trays in the exit rows of an airplane, something that slides out, tilts over, folds open. 
3rd flush mount dash similar to dashpc w/custom bezel.
4th, a "removeable" screen, where just the mounting bracket is visible, then bring out the screen and attach when driving. stored in glove box.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (fierrpawz)*

Firepawz, definately go with the flush custom mount screen. Ultimate
in stealth and good looks. 
To everyone doing a car pc, check this out as an alternative to wireless mice or keyboards:








http://www.extrememhz.com/pmate-p1.shtml
Not only does it look beautifull, it lights up blue (matching the interior), and works with winamp and windows media player. It also comes in black. 
I'm thinking of installing it on the armrest, at the end near the latch.


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (GtiVR6Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiVR6Guy* »_








http://www.extrememhz.com/pmate-p1.shtml


This thing reminds me of the BMW iDrive... Could be a very cool option if you can configure it correctly.


----------



## ChrisDJ142 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (GtiVR6Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiVR6Guy* »_Firepawz, definately go with the flush custom mount screen. Ultimate
in stealth and good looks. 
To everyone doing a car pc, check this out as an alternative to wireless mice or keyboards:








http://www.extrememhz.com/pmate-p1.shtml
Not only does it look beautifull, it lights up blue (matching the interior), and works with winamp and windows media player. It also comes in black. 
I'm thinking of installing it on the armrest, at the end near the latch.

I've been thinking of using that thing for my CarPC for a while. I just can't decide if it will actually be useful enough. I wanna keep my project as simple, but usable as possible. Right now I'm thinking all I'm going to use for input is touchscreen and IVOS


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (ChrisDJ142)*

Let's try to top this guy's install. I figured you guys/gals are ready to drool some and this thread needed a shameless bump anyway since it's been dead for days now







.
We know that Jan's system will be a lot better (







with cynisism and sarcasm ) than this one, but until then I think we can call this one the "basis for comparison".


_Modified by GTakacs at 10:00 AM 8-19-2003_


----------



## ChrisDJ142 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (GTakacs)*

I really like that Audi install. Does anyone know what program he's using as his main interface (the selection screen for music, dvds, etc).
I've found a good free user interface for Linux, but nothing for Windows.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (ChrisDJ142)*

what did you find for linux?


----------



## ChrisDJ142 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

For linux: http://sourceforge.net/project...43989
I also figured out that the Audi is using Media Engine with a custom skin: http://www.mediaengine.org


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (GTakacs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTakacs* »_We know that Jan's system will be a lot better (







with cynisism and sarcasm ) than this one, but until then I think we can call this one the "basis for comparison".

I never said that mine would be the best out there. NEVER. To those of you who assume it, quit assuming things.
That's why I asked for other people's input, so I could see what else was out there that was better that what I had in mind.
What that guy has done is identical to what I had planned with the screen. Though I think I might be going a different route for the flush mount after I did some looking around.
On MediaEngine, have any of you had much luck with it? I downloaded it and ran it and had a few problems with it. I might not have spend enough time with it though. Not sure.


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

you think thats kick ass, try competing with this guy
http://www.mp3car.com/vbulleti...12269
what kinda problems did you have with media engine?


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (samc)*

it just kept freezing up on me, then the size of it got out of whack...I found it hard to navigate (getting to all of my mp3s, etc...) I might not have configured it correctly, not sure. I plan on sitting down with it and downloading it again to see what I can get it to do though.
It seems to be a first choice for this type of thing so I must have done something wrong!


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

hmm I cant say Ive ever hard a problem with media engine in general... if the reinstall doesnt work try this
http://myhtpc.net/download/index.php?showthis=0
essentially the same type of interface.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (samc)*

^^^ I was gonna say the same thing. I just dl'ed that a week ago. It's been around a little longer the ME so it might be a little more stable.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (GtiVR6Guy)*

I like that program a lot better...one problem though, maybe someone can help me out here...
when I go into the music section and I select a list to play...how do I get out withough using the keyboard?
if all I am going to have avaliable is a touch screen I need a program that can be used though touch (mouse) alone...only way I have found to get out of there is to hit backspace....maybe I didn't try everything?


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (ChrisDJ142)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisDJ142* »_I really like that Audi install. Does anyone know what program he's using as his main interface (the selection screen for music, dvds, etc).
I've found a good free user interface for Linux, but nothing for Windows.

I think he is using the program from this company:
http://www.gnetcanada.com 
It is $45 and you can change the skins... I think.


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (theguero)*

that Audi guy is using mediaengine. he probably got the skin creator prog and made his own skin. Comparing the two if you can get media engine working for oyu, media engine is faster and easier to use.


----------



## blacka4 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

what kind of screen is that..I am looking to do the same thing only I am using a dual boot linux/XP machine


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re:*

A passat install to inspire you all...
































That's what I call a display!


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (blacka4)*

http://www.dscustoms.com/products/ds700yyv.htm
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtemperedx (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: everyone who has or is putting a pc in their cars... (Red GTi VR6)*

I tackled this in my former car. i built a case out of plexiglass. Just make sure you vent it. The biggest problem i had was the screen. I had a 7 inch LCD screen. It was a TV screen, and the resolution wasn't high enough to be able to read small (or even medium) text. The trick would be to find a 7 inch touch screen monitor. That would be hot.
mike


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red GTi VR6* »_http://www.dscustoms.com/products/ds700yyv.htm
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Sorry,
but that screen just looks way too big.. he might as well paint his windshield black and try driving like that.. I mean how much bigger could you get with that??
Chris


----------



## greg_SA (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

Umm.... it looks like the screen folds/hinges up flush to the ceiling... well, if it doesn't, it should!


----------



## MkFOURce (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (greg_SA)*

Check this latest install out(E46 M3 SMG trans). Look back at our site our laptop systems and 7" DIN fold outs are NOW available.
























Here's the interface he chose.


----------



## tbell83 (Mar 16, 2002)

well!!!


----------



## inconsiderateme (Jun 13, 2002)

i don't really have any interest in this whole deal but my brother built one of these car PC's last year so maybe he has some info or something you might need. oh and it's in a 2000 golf too.
http://nodivisions.com/tech/systems/musicbox/


----------



## Geordie (Jun 22, 2001)

Try a real embedded PC.
http://www.compulab.co.il/products.htm
Most of the things I have seen here are just regular consumer grade PCs somehow crammed into a box and stuffed somewhere in the car. Some of these PCs, which run MS Windows or Linux, are smaller than a credit card.








From past experience the price hasn't been too bad either.


----------



## fierrpawz (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (MkFOURce)*

all of your product pages are 404 errors.







fix your links.



_Modified by fierrpawz at 9:43 AM 8-29-2003_


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Geordie)*

The PC104 boards are a good solution because of Size, foritude, and cooling however they have one major flaw. No RCA for video out. This means that we have to adapt from the DB15 for VGA to an RCA out which is not an easy task. The signal needs to be converted prior to moving to that interface.


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (BoraSport)*

those boards are small indeed but honetly compared to an EPIA, your only saving maybe 5 cms at most. and with anyboard, youd have to add a HD and dvd, maybe video.
also how much are they?


----------



## xtemperedx (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (inconsiderateme)*

whats up nick. its mike kijewski. didn't know you had a dub. we'll have to go to the track some time.
tell a i said yo
mike


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (xtemperedx)*

I'm thinking of using my pocket pc (ipaq h1945) as a input device for controlling my car pc. It will take the roll of wireless keyboard mabey even mouse. Does anyone have any advise they can give me on how to go about doing this.
The ipaq has infared and bluetooth! capability, so i obviously need the right interface for the computer. What software should I use?


----------



## fierrpawz (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (GtiVR6Guy)*

I wonder if you could adapt some of the software that makes your palm/pocket a remote control device for your TV/stereo etc? Media Engine is already infared ready. You could also use a terminal server/Pocket client setup, that would be cool for desktop control. VNC and Citrix I think both make a Pocket client.


----------



## fierrpawz (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (GtiVR6Guy)*

I wonder if you could adapt some of the software that makes your palm/pocket a remote control device for your TV/stereo etc? Media Engine is already infared ready. You could also use a terminal server/Pocket client setup, that would be cool for desktop control. VNC and Citrix I think both make a Pocket client.
There are 5 progs for IR on tucows.com, and numerous terminal ems.


----------



## VR6-DasLightTheWay (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red GTi VR6* »_my we're awful narrowminded aren't we?
1.) instead of having to carry around a bunch of cds (I have over 400) I can just have it in one little hard drive
2.) for dvd use (but you probably woudlnt' understand that either)
3.) GPS navigation (but, alas, you wouldn't get that one either...)
4.) Engine management for those cars who demand it due to modifications
5.) for those of us who are in the show circuit and compete in car stereo, well, you probably wouldn't understand that either
6.) for displaying my work and the work of those around me to all those who see my car
7.) to represent the shop
8.) numerous other things, your imagination (or lack thereof) is the limit
I am willing to bet that you are one of those people who sees a car as strictly transportation and nothing else. If so, I suggest you try to open your mind a little bit and see that some of us demand more from our vehicles. Just as some people can't see the correlation between professional racing and the advances in the cars we drive today. (if you can see that then you should be able to see the reasoning behind putting a computer in your car).
Take a look around you, I am willing to bet that in a few years car computers, like the ones a few of us are building, are going to be as common as cd players in cars.
Open your mind up a little bit, you'll be amazed at what you will learn.








 

My mind is open and I would do it but won't vibrations from a stiff suspension kill the hard-drive and other sensitive equipment? I have a brand new Clarion CD changer that I'm still trying to figure out where to mount so it won't skip.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-DasLightTheWay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-DasLightTheWay* »_ 
My mind is open and I would do it but won't vibrations from a stiff suspension kill the hard-drive and other sensitive equipment? I have a brand new Clarion CD changer that I'm still trying to figure out where to mount so it won't skip.









A hard drive will take better to vibrations than an optical drive. If your car has really stiff suspension or you drive on bad roads, use a laptop drive. They are designed to put up with abuse more so than full size drives. You could also mount the drive on some sort of dampner. Like the panasonic toughbook, it houses the hard drive in gell to absorb shock.


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (GtiVR6Guy)*

you should know suspension-shock casings made to hold hard drives do more damage then protection. Its true that regular 3.5" hard drives will probably crash easier then laptop drives but thats only if you give it a good hit meaning if you say hit a good pot hole while oyur driving. Even then you will probably be ok. If your really worried mount your hard drive vertically, some say this works. I personally use a 2.5" drive which is now mounted vertically. Ive abused it through the streets of manhattan (while its running) and it works perfectly.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (samc)*

Hmmm, mounting a hd vertically. Never though of that one. Although i don't think it would last if you hit a tree. But then again, the data loss would be the last of you worries








Also, I got a bluetooth adapter (d-link usb dongle) for my computer. I'm using remote amp to control winamp so I guess I don't have to worry about setting up a terminal server. If only there is a similar piece of software to control wmp, i'll be golden!


----------



## tbell83 (Mar 16, 2002)

so whatever happened to this


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (tbell83)*

we have only gotten so far...
extended the wiring for the power supply 8 feet and heat shrunk all connections, run all power wire for the system, all speaker wire for he system, all signal wires as well (all loomed and heat shrunk), about 2/3 done with the alarm. Mounted the mids and cross-overs and built the tweet pods (bondo - waiting to go to the body shop now). Bent and cut the trim ring (to mount to) for the screen, ewq, and the cliamate controlls, bondo on there too (waiting for the paint shop as well...). Bent the mounting location for the mobo, hd, and dvd, made brackets for each of those and came up with ways to mount them to the plexi piece so as to help minimize vibrations. We are going to start bondoing that piece as soon as we figure a way to mount it securely to the location we have in mind. We have also bent the plexi piece that the power supply and inverter are mounted to and mounted all that.
Everything has been loomed and heat shrunk and I have been taking pics along the way. It's coming along, but with school having started ~2 weeks ago and having to work it's been a little busy around here.
I also just bought the GPS system (DeLorme Earthmate) and MIC for voice commands and have been messing with that so that I am familiar with it before it goes in the car.
Speaking of voice command, does anyone know of a program out there that will let me do things in windows though voice comands? That would be nice to have!
If y'all want to see pics of the progress so far I can post them...just figured that I would do one big post when it all got done (which is still a while to go....).
Anyone else having any luck with their projects?


----------



## 2boosted (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red GTi VR6* »_we have only gotten so far...
extended the wiring for the power supply 8 feet and heat shrunk all connections, run all power wire for the system, all speaker wire for he system, all signal wires as well (all loomed and heat shrunk), about 2/3 done with the alarm. Mounted the mids and cross-overs and built the tweet pods (bondo - waiting to go to the body shop now). Bent and cut the trim ring (to mount to) for the screen, ewq, and the cliamate controlls, bondo on there too (waiting for the paint shop as well...). Bent the mounting location for the mobo, hd, and dvd, made brackets for each of those and came up with ways to mount them to the plexi piece so as to help minimize vibrations. We are going to start bondoing that piece as soon as we figure a way to mount it securely to the location we have in mind. We have also bent the plexi piece that the power supply and inverter are mounted to and mounted all that.
Everything has been loomed and heat shrunk and I have been taking pics along the way. It's coming along, but with school having started ~2 weeks ago and having to work it's been a little busy around here.
I also just bought the GPS system (DeLorme Earthmate) and MIC for voice commands and have been messing with that so that I am familiar with it before it goes in the car.
Speaking of voice command, does anyone know of a program out there that will let me do things in windows though voice comands? That would be nice to have!
If y'all want to see pics of the progress so far I can post them...just figured that I would do one big post when it all got done (which is still a while to go....).
Anyone else having any luck with their projects?








so you should finish up sometimes 3 months from now errrrrr....

im glad i know e****e that can get it done sooner if i wanted it. but in reality i think i woud jsut call the nextbox guys and have mine installed within 4 days


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (2boosted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2boosted* »_so you should finish up sometimes 3 months from now errrrrr....

im glad i know e****e that can get it done sooner if i wanted it. but in reality i think i woud jsut call the nextbox guys and have mine installed within 4 days

NOT ME!!! I can't wait to do my setup. Just waiting on the sale of the stuff in my sig so i can have some money for it.
Anyway, RED GTI, please post pics if you got em. Also have you played around with the earth-mate software yet. I was thinking of getting this same piece of software and was wondering what it was like.

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (2boosted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2boosted* »_so you should finish up sometimes 3 months from now errrrrr....

im glad i know e****e that can get it done sooner if i wanted it. but in reality i think i woud jsut call the nextbox guys and have mine installed within 4 days

Sad but true! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (GTakacs)*

sure - if you don't want anything custom...then yeah - I deffinately wouldn't go the route I am going... you have to understand that this set-up probably isn't going to look anything like what y'all are thinking it will....I prefer custom - some others don't - even still....if I wasn't doing everything this custom I still would build my own and save about a grand....it just wouldn't be as cool as what I am doing now...
depends on what you want...
I'll have to post pics sometime next week, right now I'm getting ready for the Ferrari Race that's going to be here this weekend...just got done detailing 3 cars and have to go do some more tomorrow...


----------



## 2boosted (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

so what your saying is it should be done in like 3 months


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (2boosted)*

yeup - it's what I've been saying all along...at the VERY beginning i was looking at a month - but a lot of things came up and then school started back up...
the computer should be up and running fairly soon though
but the entire car will not be done for a while


----------



## fierrpawz (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Jan --
Dragon Naturally Speaking allows you to navigate windows as well as its usual tasks of dictation. Prefered version is under $200 w/ USB mic.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (fierrpawz)*

Well the car pc is in the car and running - I have pics of all the custom dash work and what not but I can't get them uploaded just yet - the server seems to be down - now on to the system...
should be done and ready to be sent to the body shop byt eh end of the month?


----------



## MkFOURce (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

congrats, come see our H2 installs inNitto and SMA HUmmer booths at SEMA.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (MkFOURce)*

hrmmm...I've always wanted to go to SEMA - just never seems to work out for me....when is it and where?


----------



## MkFOURce (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Sands EXPO in VEGAS Nov. 4-7
IMME technology will be on display in amclaren and a new enzo, both pulled by fully SMA and Nitto outfitted H2's. Visit our site for details.


----------



## MkFOURce (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Sands EXPO in VEGAS Nov. 4-7
IMME technology will be on display in amclaren and a new enzo, both pulled by fully SMA and Nitto outfitted H2's. Visit our site for details. We have many recent developments including much of our own software.
Contact us directly to set an appointment for the show.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (MkFOURce)*

aighty - now that I can get back into my FTp stuff...
here's some more pics - more of a finished product...
































































































































Yes, that's the puter up and running...it's going to be painted a gloss black to match the interior of the car, working on some new designs for the system in the back. Since the turbo thing is looking a little more likely I think I'g going to go simple and removable yet still have some glass in there...think I have an idea about what to do...should look good!
Will spend all day tomorrow working on it again...


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

So we relocated the battery to the back this weekend. In doing so we had to work on the front end a little via fuse holder and distribution. I've decided to go with all Stinger Expert and Monster Audio RCAs. I figured that they will compliment the blackness of the Arc amps.
Here's the piece that's going under the hood. We haven't decided how we want to finish it out yet though, paint, or just polish out the plexi. It's kinda hard to decide being that it's going ot be under the hood...lol
















The heat shrink here isn't final...some of it got scratched so it needs to be redone anyways..
















and the battery in the back....this is still to be continued, all the fusing and distribution and a digital volt guage will be back here too...








That's all for now! Won't be working on it next weekend a I have to go to houston to take the motorcycle safety class! Whoop!


----------



## jflow45 (Aug 8, 2002)

*power*

For those that don't want to buy new power supplies...try this...I took my old pos gateway 350







and enabled auto boot after power failure in the bios, shutdown properly then unplugged it for 30 sec, plugged it back in and it came on without pushing the power button. I can run an inverter on a relay using switched power to start the computer when I turn the key as long as the car was off for atleast 30 sec. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jflow45 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: power (jflow45)*

what touchscreens are you guys runinng? I saw the xenarc and found a good price...what else is out there?
i found this







http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...53710


----------



## virtual_dub (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: power (jflow45)*

be careful with these LCDs from ebay, make sure they are good quality and they aren't a cheaper knockoff. Check out mp3car.com if you haven't already. I read something about all xenarcs not being created equal, something about viewing angles. If you get this try it out please post up your results as I've been thinking about one of these screens for a while.
The other option is to get a touchscreen overlay for any LCD, they go over the screen and plug into a USB port. I forget where I found these, if you want I can try to dig it up.


----------



## jflow45 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: power (virtual_dub)*

If you find that USB overlay...let me know.


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: power (jflow45)*

You can get the USB Overlays at www.DigitalWW.com


----------



## virtual_dub (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: power (BoraSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoraSport* »_You can get the USB Overlays at www.DigitalWW.com

That's where I saw it. They have a whole 7" LCD and touchscreen kit for $380. The LCD seems to have good specs in brightness and viewing angle (I think this is most important in a car where you'll always be loking at it from an angle). The only downside is that this doesn't have a housing, but I'm planning on making one anyways and would just tear apart any other LCD.


----------



## vwR1337 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red GTi VR6* »_my we're awful narrowminded aren't we?
1.) instead of having to carry around a bunch of cds (I have over 400) I can just have it in one little hard drive
2.) for dvd use (but you probably woudlnt' understand that either)
3.) GPS navigation (but, alas, you wouldn't get that one either...)
4.) Engine management for those cars who demand it due to modifications
5.) for those of us who are in the show circuit and compete in car stereo, well, you probably wouldn't understand that either
6.) for displaying my work and the work of those around me to all those who see my car
7.) to represent the shop
8.) numerous other things, your imagination (or lack thereof) is the limit
I am willing to bet that you are one of those people who sees a car as strictly transportation and nothing else. If so, I suggest you try to open your mind a little bit and see that some of us demand more from our vehicles. Just as some people can't see the correlation between professional racing and the advances in the cars we drive today. (if you can see that then you should be able to see the reasoning behind putting a computer in your car).
Take a look around you, I am willing to bet that in a few years car computers, like the ones a few of us are building, are going to be as common as cd players in cars.
Open your mind up a little bit, you'll be amazed at what you will learn.









haha i have never seen anyone get so offensive over a computer. To me it just seems like a waste of time, but since you seem to be into show, then i guess it makes since. But i guess thats a difference between most mk4 owners vs mk2 owners. And by personally attacking me by calling me narrowminded when i did not even attack the idea of having a computer in a car, makes you sound like an ignorant f*ck.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (vwR1337)*

the way you cam across in your post was like you weren't even interested in hearing why. You immediately thought it was stupid...thus narrowminded. If that's not then case then so be it...sorry, but it's the way it came across to me
the difference between the MKIV owners and MKII owners is the use of technology, the MKIIs are old technology, fun to drive and to mod but little room for much else IMO. To classify all MKIV owners or MKII owners into one category tells me something about you again. If that's not the way you meant it, then I guess I was wrong again.
as for the screens...the new one's on digitalww.com seem to be a lot better by comparison, but alas...they weren't avaliable when I started this project. If I decide to keep this in my car for a while and find it worth the money to switch to a better screen that I probably will, but by that time there will probably be something even better out there for something like this.


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (vwR1337)*

Some tips:
-the screen posted above (whiteish looking one) is called the Lilliput. Some people have had good success with it. Some not. It b asically is a vga 7" lcd with 400 nits of brightness but some people have received dead units off ebay so becareful
-And yes you can buy touchscreen overlays off http://www.digitalww.com. I did.
-And yes mp3car.com is a good place to check for more carputer info.
-www.digitalww.com does offer those lilliput screens in black BUT for some reason they never seem to get it in stock so who knows if they'll ever actually have it.
Red GTI Vr6, great job I had doubts at first but your carputer setup is coming out nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (samc)*

thanks!
I have found that unlike down, here apparently people don't have a lot of exposure to custom fabrication INSIDE the car and thus it was difficult to explain how the finished product would look. I think that's where a lot of the doubts came from.
It's taken a while, but right now honnestly thte only thing holding me us is the damn stress bar from tm tuning, they have taken nearly 2 and a half months to get here...I'm about to call them and tell them to prove to me somehow that they did infact ship something out and didn't just take my money...lol
It's gonna get there...someday...heh


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Red GTi VR6)*

Heeeeeeelp! I'm having trouble with how the screen goes in. I have NO knowledge and don't wanna break up the LCD just to paint it or something. I didn't buy the screen yet.
Does the PC you stuck in under the glovebox interfere at all with people's legs? I was thinking of sticking it either there, or the trunk but I'd run into problems with a trunk install. I don't want any amps or subs in the car and I got the single DIN monsoon.
I read thru the whole thread but...ugh...I'm not that good with electronics...
thanks


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Xc0m)*

you aren't any good with electronics and you are going to be installing this yourself???
I'd think twice about doing that if that's the case...
as for the computer....no it doesn't get in the way
the screen....It's ALL custom made...notice the pictures for it, took the screen apart and glued the shroud into a piece of plext then bondoed it together then sanded, and repeated the bondo and sand multiple times....
If you are wanting to put the screen in like I have you will HAVE to break it up to do so, as for painting, I deffinately would not paint it WITHOUT breaking it up, you will risk getting paint on the screen and thats no good.
Keep in mind that everything we have done in my car is 100% custom, if you ahve NEVERd ont this stuff before I honnestly don't recomend this as a first project.
I'm not sure if this is what you are getting at as it's not too clear from your post, if no then please disregard and let me know just what youare trying to do!


----------

